# Well I got popped for Trisomy 18.



## Garnet

Well took the Triple screen last Friday and I got a high risk for Trisomy 18.
I have 1/10 chances of having a child with with it. 10% chance. I have to see a Genetic counselor and decide if I need to do a CVS or Amino . I have to have it done quickly because I have the test done before first trimester is over. Has anyone delt with this!! Let me know. I'm really feel that this baby is fine...


----------



## Ferne

Sorry, I don't have any experience with this or the cvs or amnio but I didn't want to read your post and run. Have you talked with your OB? I would try to do the CVS because you will have to wait a while for the amnio if you're still in your first trimester.

Your intuition has the numbers on your side - 90% chance that the baby doesn't have Trisomy 18.

I hope your baby is healthy.


----------



## Gia7777

I have no experience with this but can imagine that it is very unnerving at this point for you. Sending the very best wishes your way that all will be fine.


----------



## Borboleta

I did the blood test and it came back 1:94 for ds baby. Couldn't stop thinking about it and did the amnio at 18 weeks. Got the results and baby is fine:). 
So many ladies get a false negative on those tests!! I know a lady that her blood test gave her a 1:3 chances of having a ds baby and she did the amnio and baby was healthy little boy! I hate this blood test! But if you are like me and will stress the whole pregnancy if you are not 100% sure about the results I would say do the amnio ( it is suppose to be safer than the cvs as miscarriage goes). Find a good doctor to do it. It is quick and it didn't hurt that much. 
:hugs:And chances are your baby is fine:).


----------



## Garnet

Thank you for all your well wishes and thoughts ladies. My husband is way more optimistic and said well the chances of it being healthier is 90%. He doesn't want to do the CVS because the chances of MC are higher and after two year struggle of TTC and MCs, he doesn't want to take the chance...


----------



## LLbean

have you talked to Junebug? She may have some insight as she works with Genetic stuff.

So sorry you are going through this...how stressful!


----------



## JJBump1

We had the pre-screening and I also was told we had a 1/94 chance of ds, so we opted for the amnio - mainly because of our ages (we are 41 and 51). The genetic counsellor was helpful in looking at conditions that can be traced through the family and with pre-amnio advice: no sugary foods prior to the procedure and getting to the appointment early made for a very calm and still baby during the procedure. Everything came back fine and reduced my stress ever since.
Good luck!


----------



## PieMistress

Did you also have the nuchal fold screening or were you stats purely based on bloods? How many weeks pregnant are you? You can get a nuchal fold test done between 11 weeks and 13 weeks 6 days (it measures the fluid under the babys neck) and combined with bloods can give you a more accurate statistic. Amnio is only after 15/16 weeks I think. As others have said you still have a 90% all is fine. A more detailed scan will also help look for other soft markers at this stage (heart valves, nasal bone etc) x


----------



## Garnet

I had a ultrasound done and the nuchal fold was 1.6 but I thought the nuchal fold was a determinant for Downs? I don't know much about it. The bloods came back for T18 as 1:10. 9 chances it doesn't and 1 chance it does. I was 11 week 6 days when the test was done. I go back on Tuesday and they will probably do another detailed ultrasound at 13 weeks 3 days. They will probably offer me a CVS since it is still in the first trimester... Thank you for your reply...


----------



## happymamma

I'm so sorry you have to go through this stress! But like a few have said, there's 90% chance ur baby is fine! Whatever test u decide to do, if any, I hope u get amazing results, and quick so u can relax. Xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hope everything turns out wonderful for you. Sending much love and positive thoughts XOXOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommylam

Just wanted to send positive thoughts your way. I hear that these blood tests bring on a lot of false positives....so I'm praying that all will be well with your little one!!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Hopefully all goes well Tuesday and during the testing. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## jo14

I dont have personal experience but a lady at work is two weeks ahead of me had the cvs as her results also came back high risk, not the scan but her bloods so she decided to have the test done, she had had ivf to conceive the baby, but she said the test went ok was painless and she had the results back and baby is FINE but she said she is glad she had it as now she does not have to worry about it, hope everything turns out ok, im sure it will xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

HUGS hun! I had a 1 in 10 chance of T18 as well during my first pregnancy. We did CVS and everything is fine :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Thank you for all the replies ladies... I prayed today and the Lord replied all will be well... I am happy with that answer!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am confident that your baby will be just perfect. I too believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## Sparkly222

Hi
My Nt results came back and although I thought they said I had 1 in 500 risk for ds, when I got the paperwork back it said 1 in 150....explains why they were more anxious than me and why they suggested a CVS. I was really worried and I went on for the CVS last Friday morning. I had read on the internet that the risk of mc was about 1 in 100 and for amnio 1 in 200. This was more worrying to me than the results at this point as, like you I feel really positive about the baby being fine. Anyway - when I got to the appointment, the doctor explained to me directly but sympathetically that the risk of mc from a CVS is at least 3 times higher than with an amnio. I was with my mum and we both got upste and had a few tears - he said to take our time and think about whether to wait for an amnio. I had to go by gut feel - I have been through so much to get this far that I felt that waiting 2 more weeks for an amnio with a reduced risk of mc was for me worth it. It was definitely the right decision for me as I had defineitley been worrying more than I realised about mc with the CVS. I have to wait now till Nov 23rd but as you have read on these posts and as the doctor also told me, most often the results come back showing a perfectly healthy baby. I wish you lots of luck and my thoughts are with you - its such a big worry as we are so attached to our little bumps already. I will be 15 weeks on Wednesday. Take care xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The risk of MC really depends on the centre, at my hospital it is 1 in 1000, whereas the risk of MC is 1 in 2000... Please talk to your specific centres to get this info to aid in your decisions :flower:


----------



## Borboleta

Sparkly222 said:


> Hi
> My Nt results came back and although I thought they said I had 1 in 500 risk for ds, when I got the paperwork back it said 1 in 150....explains why they were more anxious than me and why they suggested a CVS. I was really worried and I went on for the CVS last Friday morning. I had read on the internet that the risk of mc was about 1 in 100 and for amnio 1 in 200. This was more worrying to me than the results at this point as, like you I feel really positive about the baby being fine. Anyway - when I got to the appointment, the doctor explained to me directly but sympathetically that the risk of mc from a CVS is at least 3 times higher than with an amnio. I was with my mum and we both got upste and had a few tears - he said to take our time and think about whether to wait for an amnio. I had to go by gut feel - I have been through so much to get this far that I felt that waiting 2 more weeks for an amnio with a reduced risk of mc was for me worth it. It was definitely the right decision for me as I had defineitley been worrying more than I realised
> about mc with the CVS. I have to wait now till Nov 23rd but as you have read on these posts and as the doctor also told me, most often the results come back showing a perfectly healthy baby. I wish you lots of luck and my thoughts are with you - its such a big worry as we are so attached to our little bumps already. I will be 15 weeks on Wednesday. Take care xxx

Hi sparkly,

I had my amnio done at 18 weeks and I am so happy I did it. It didn't not hurt as bad as I thought it would:). And it was really fast. Baby was nice and still. And you will get to see the baby in the screen while they were doing it and hopefully find the sex of the baby if you want to know:). I actually had to take roghan shot after the amnio because I am a O negative and that shot hurted much more than the amnio did!!! Make sure you rest for a couple of days. First day I just laid in bed and the couch most of the day. I took about four days off from working out too.
Everything will be fine with your baby. I know a lady that had amnio done with all her 3 pregnancies and everything was fine with all her babies. 
Keep us posted and God bless you and your baby:).


----------



## Caseys

I was given 1:5 chance of Downs and like 1:17 for that bad trisomy. Had an amnio around week 16 and he's fine. It was due to bloods and not the NT measurement though they mentioned my HCG levels being high too? Anyway, i think these tests are just designed to see how much they can stress you out...I also know someone who was given low risk and had a baby that died at birth from one of the bad trisomies. You just never know. 

I think you just need to determine how much is peace of mind worth? I didn't think the amnio was that big of a deal, have a less pleasant experience at my annual gyno appointment and the risks of MC didn't phase me, probably due to my higher risk of something being wrong with him.

Regardless, fingers crossed that your little one is fine!


----------



## Ferne

Good luck tomorrow, Garnet! Keep us posted.


----------



## Viking15

Fingers crossed Garnet !!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

hi garnet

read your post in the TTC thread and am praying for you today.
:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Thinking of you today!


----------



## Ferne

Ditto! Thinking of you today as well.


----------



## Garnet

Good Afternoon Ladies,
Thank you for all your well wishes. Met with the Genetic counselor and I feel alot better. We did not go with the CVS because it is more invasive and higher chance of MC. She did agree that our chances are very low on T18. However we will go back the 7th take the second part of lab results, do a detailed ultrasound, and decide at that point regarding the amino because the chances of MC are less. My husband and I looked at all the information and this was the best choice we could make for this baby...If by chance it does have T18, it will not survive and more than likely MC or be stillborn so really what can you do....


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks for the update and glad to hear you are feeling much better about things. Continued good wishes coming your way!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Garnet, keep us posted.


----------



## Ferne

Thank you for the update. Sending you and your baby the best of wishes.


----------



## LLbean

Garnet sending you hugs and peace. Hope you find out soon that the baby is perfectly fine


----------



## try4girl

With my first preg. I found out I was having a tri 18 and I lost the baby. I wish you luck and if you need to talk let me know.


----------



## peacebaby

LLbean said:


> Garnet sending you hugs and peace. Hope you find out soon that the baby is perfectly fine

ditto that Garnet. :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Sending much love and positive thoughts..XOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizbif

Garnet-sending you hugs and many prayers!!


----------



## happymamma

I'm so happy you're feeling better about it, I'm still goIng to send u positive thoughts!Xxx


----------



## beautiam2007

Hi, I see this post if quite old, I just received the same. 1 in 10 chance and wanted to know how it went for you. I'm sick, haven't eaten in 2 days, cry all night and my ultrasound and visit with genetic specialist isn't for another 4-5 weeks. :( I don't know if I'll make it that long. I am 16 weeks along right now.


----------



## Garnet

beautiam2007 said:


> Hi, I see this post if quite old, I just received the same. 1 in 10 chance and wanted to know how it went for you. I'm sick, haven't eaten in 2 days, cry all night and my ultrasound and visit with genetic specialist isn't for another 4-5 weeks. :( I don't know if I'll make it that long. I am 16 weeks along right now.


I know how you feel. Unfortunately it did not turn out well for us:cry::cry::cry: we did amnio at 16 weeks and he had T-18 and his brain scans showed extensive cysts on his brain (no brain development) We had to get a D&E a week before Christmas and he was 17.5 weeks. I hope that your baby doesn't have that issue. I would insist on having a scan before 4-5 weeks because if the baby has issues and dies then you will either have a induction to go into labor or a D&E. please if you have any more questions or help, please ask.

** Please note another lady in this thread had 1/10 chance for T18 and she wnt on to have a healthy baby. So there is a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Bumpblessing4

My OB just told me today that she prefers not to do the triple screen in patients over 35 because the false positive rate is so high in our age group. She said insurance will let us go straight to amniocentesis (which I said no thank you too).


----------



## Bumpblessing4

Beautiam2007, 

Didn't they offer you an amino right now? Or if you don't want an amino right now, perhaps they could move your ultrasound up to 18 weeks?


----------



## BCMommy

Garnet said:


> beautiam2007 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I see this post if quite old, I just received the same. 1 in 10 chance and wanted to know how it went for you. I'm sick, haven't eaten in 2 days, cry all night and my ultrasound and visit with genetic specialist isn't for another 4-5 weeks. :( I don't know if I'll make it that long. I am 16 weeks along right now.
> 
> 
> I know how you feel. Unfortunately it did not turn out well for us:cry::cry::cry: we did amnio at 16 weeks and he had T-18 and his brain scans showed extensive cysts on his brain (no brain development) We had to get a D&E a week before Christmas and he was 17.5 weeks. I hope that your baby doesn't have that issue.  I would insist on having a scan before 4-5 weeks because if the baby has issues and dies then you will either have a induction to go into labor or a D&E. please if you have any more questions or help, please ask.
> 
> ** Please note another lady in this thread had 1/10 chance for T18 and she wnt on to have a healthy baby. So there is a 50/50 chance.Click to expand...


sorry for your loss


----------



## LuckyW

Garnet said:


> I know how you feel. Unfortunately it did not turn out well for us:cry::cry::cry: we did amnio at 16 weeks and he had T-18 and his brain scans showed extensive cysts on his brain (no brain development) We had to get a D&E a week before Christmas and he was 17.5 weeks. I hope that your baby doesn't have that issue. I would insist on having a scan before 4-5 weeks because if the baby has issues and dies then you will either have a induction to go into labor or a D&E. please if you have any more questions or help, please ask.
> 
> ** Please note another lady in this thread had 1/10 chance for T18 and she wnt on to have a healthy baby. So there is a 50/50 chance.

Realize this thread is old, but still- so, so sorry for your loss. Heart wrenching.

Can't imagine one recovers too easily from something like this, but hope everything's much better now.


----------

